

Let Go - PakG1
http://xkcd.com/862/

======
PakG1
I'm going through an especially busy period right now and really need to
focus. Meaning, I shouldn't waste any time going to check XKCD, HN, Gmail,
blogs, my hockey pool, or anything else that could distract me during work
hours.

What do you guys do to ensure you stay focused? Any software recommendations
out there that work better than the standard every-30-minutes-pop-up-reminder
stuff? Let me know!!! :)

~~~
dgallagher
<http://visitsteve.com/made/selfcontrol/>

~~~
PakG1
That looks awesome, unfortunately I'm working on a Windows box. :(

------
xal
I hope someone implements the plugin from the tooltip: Instead of creating a
full blacklist just force a 30 second delay before loading sites from a
graylist. That will break the habit.

